# Saturday Nights Alright For Fighting!!!



## hillbillyrkstr

alright SMF it’s saturday! It’s mcgregor fight night! So why not try something new!!! Let’s work with what we got here at the ranch. 







Fresh cherry peppers from the garden. 

These cherry peppers have a sweet taste, and a mild heat kinda like a jalapeño. Some of my favorite peppers to pickle!







Cheap bacon. As everyone knows good, thick cut bacon never finishes on the inside well of poppers or fatties. I prefer cheap, thin as can be bacon for these jobs.







Grabbed a few cheese blocks I smoked last year. Gonna use cheddar/horseradish, and sharp cheddar today. 







Cream cheese. 







Peg leg rub (one of my favorites) and Wonder Dog Ranch Cherry Bomb sauce. Made this a week or so ago. Cherry peppers, and cherries. A whole lot of other things as well. 







And some Tony’s. 







Cream cheese filled after all the peppers were cleaned out.







Stuffed with horseradish/cheddar & sharp cheddar. Both cheeses were smoked. 







Bacon wrapped, seasoned, and hot sauced! Ready for the smoker!


I used the peg leg seasoning on the bacon then wrapped the stuffed peppers. Then I applied sauce on top of each pepper, and some Tony’s on top of that. Whole recipe was winged based on what I had knowing I had guests coming over for the fight tonight. Guess The planning committee dropped the ball on this one. 








Looking about done! These cooked faster than anticipated. Turn the smoker down to 140 and hold them an hour or so until guests arrive.







Another shot of the finished product. 


SMF I give you the Wonder Dog Ranch CHERRY BOMB!

I’m hoping these will beat your average abt. I think I’ll like them more as I’m a big fan of these cherry peppers. 



 chocdog
 will be over later. I’ll ask him for his opinion on these and report back. 







Nights trending the Makers way!

Have some homemade cheesy brats in the sv bath as well. Nice late night food for the fight! 

If your watching ufc tonight enjoy fellas! Should be a good one! 







Wouldn’t be a post from me without Team Wonder Dog! You can see Hooper taking it easy with that torn acl, and Scout wondering if we’re gonna go fetch some waterfowl up!

Thanks for looking,
Scott


----------



## motocrash

Lookin' good man! Jealous of your beautiful peppers.Give the hounds a -good boy- for me.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun

I was drooling over the food pics, then saw the bourbon and cigar. Due to health, I had to give up cigars, miss those babies.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

So, how were they? Look good!


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun

So how was the food, the fight, the bourbon, and that cigar?


----------



## gmc2003

Update please...Those looks really good.
Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl

Those look fantastic Scott!
I bet they didn't last long when your guests arrived!!
Congrats on the carousel ride too!!
Al


----------



## smokininthegarden

Scott

I love cherry peppers like that. I used to grow them in my garden. I would cut them up and
Marinate them in a vinegar, water, salt brine for a week or so then purée into a sauce.
Best hot sauce I have ever had.

The cherry bombs look delicious, nice job!

Cal


----------



## yankee2bbq

Looks good!  Congratulations on making the carousel!


----------



## chocdog

Smoker,
Those cherry bombs were frickin awesome!  As always great times had by all at the Wonder Dog ranch!
Good times, great people, good drink and smokey treats.....the true meaning of life.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Lol moto! Nice captions on the dog pic!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Sorry to hear that scott. Right about now I wish I gave them up last night. Don’t remember the end of the night. 

 chocdog
 told me it was around 5am....

Yup I’m feeling a bit rough today.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Update on the cherry bombs:









 chocdog
 was a fan. 

I thought they were great. One of my buddies said not enough heat. I suppose you could add some really hot sauce to fix that for him. But overall I like them better than the normal abt. The sweetness of the cherry pepper was great. And then when your done eating it had a great afterburn that was very noticeable but not bad at all. 

I’d make these again for sure. And I usually plant 8 or so them so I have a ton yearly. Like I said these peppers pickle great! And they do make some really good hot sauce!

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

I never got around to smoking the makers cigar. I did however smoke a few rocky Patel’s. It’s my go to cigar. Great cigar for the price.

THe Makers always tastes great! Had a few others last night to!






Had a few different option last night. And of course the orange Busch cans for hunting season!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Yeah these peppers make great sauce smokin in the garden! Love the flavor!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Thanks al! I appreciate it!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

The fight was what I thought it would be. Good fight but the Russian wanted nothing to do with mcgregors hands and laid on him a lot of the fight. 

Like I said I never got around to the cigar because I was smoking the Rocky’s all night. But those are decent so no complaints. 

I started the night with Makers private select, then switched between makers 46, Evan Williams single barrel, and knob creek rye. All are good and I only use a few ice cubes in each. No mixing good bourbon with anything around here. And as always cheap beer! lol!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Homemade cheesy brats out of the sv bath and onto the grill. 







Shot of the fights projected on the barn wall.


----------



## crazymoon

HBR, Your peppers look awesome !


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Thanks crazymoon! I was happy with them!


----------



## xray

Scott those cherry peppers look awesome, I sure would have loved them.

I like the photo of the beer cans and potato chip bags, it takes me right back to my college days.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Thanks X-ray! 

College days huh? Maybe that’s why my wife always saying I need to grow up. We’re all between 36-50! Lol! 

Tell you what though, hank jr said it best when he said “and the hangovers hurt more than they use to”. 

Scott


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun

Good food, good friends, good bourbon, and good times. I'll bet the hangover was worth it.


----------



## WaterRat

Looks great! Question though: What is keeping the bacon wrapped tight? Just sticking to itself? I don't see toothpicks.


----------



## Medina Joe

Looks great. Nice job


----------



## AP514

Food Looks just Awesome..drool....drool...drip 
how do you keep that bacon (to stay) wrapped....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Hang over was definitely worth it!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

No toothpicks. The bacon stayed on with no help because instead of just wrapping it on the sides of the peppers I laid it a bit on top of the peppers as well. Held up nice. I had toothpicks but while wrapping them I realized I wouldn’t need it. 


Scott


----------



## chocdog

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Thanks X-ray!
> 
> College days huh? Maybe that’s why my wife always saying I need to grow up. We’re all between 36-50! Lol!
> 
> Tell you what though, hank jr said it best when he said “and the hangovers hurt more than they use to”.
> 
> Scott


50?!  That's the nicest thing anyone has said to me this week!  I just think some livers are more experienced than others....  As far as college goes, this was a Tuesday......Thank the man upstairs for that!


----------



## normonster

hillbillyrkstr said:


> The fight was what I thought it would be. Good fight but the Russian wanted nothing to do with mcgregors hands and laid on him a lot of the fight.!



It was a great fight man!

That Russian is now 23-0. Wrestling is the most effective martial art ever practiced and he used it perfectly. He also knock Mc down with a hard shot on the feet. He made Mc's trash talking seem silly.  Khabib Nurmogomedov is the champ for a reason and wrestlers rule the fight game. While it looked like he was laying on him the whole time, he was actually constantly off-balancing him, using bodyweight feints to get Mc to move where he wanted him, his leg control was awesome, his hip control was great...just totally top position domination.  Finished with a rear choke!!!

Brilliant fight!


----------



## gmc2003

Sounds like a scene from one of the Rocky movies.

Chris


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Lol 

 chocdog
 !!!

It was something else chris.

Normonster I don’t disagree that it was a brilliant performance by kahbib. Still it wouldn’t have been a lot more entertaining if more of it was fought on there feet. And kahbib clipping Connor and hurting him is proof of that. It would have been an outstanding fight if they went toe to toe. Unfortunately everyone knew going in kahbib didn’t want anything to do with that and it was going to be take down after take down, and ground and pound style. 

You must be a wrestler so I don’t mean to offend you. It is the style that’s dominated mma since the beginning and no doubt a proven winner. I would just rather see the fight on the feet. I think kick boxing is far more entertaining. Just my opinion though. To each there own. I didn’t mean to take away from kahbibs performance at all. It was brilliant. And Connor knew it was coming The minute he signed on for that fight. So guess he needs to work on his sprawl and take down defense more. Lol!

Scott


----------



## ab canuck

Well that is some great looking snacks, Definite Like, Fights ehh they were not spectacular. I sure miss the old / early days of UFC when there was some real knock m sock m fighting. Kept it exciting. 
 Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------

